
Disney Vows Action as Snow White Appears at Wanda Park - petethomas
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-05-30/disney-vows-to-defend-rights-as-snow-white-appears-at-wanda-park
======
hackney
This is the same company that pushed wild lemmings over a cliff just so they
could make a movie based in the arctic more dramatic. If their entire business
model was plagiarized, they would deserve it. Personally I hope china spits in
their face. No offense to any fans.

